# 2.6.31 & fuse

## stoil

Hi,

I have truecrypt drive and it requires fuse to work. However after upgrade to 2.6.31 fuse somehow is gone. What option in kernel should I select? Is there at all?

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

checking the ebuild for sys-fs/fuse shows just:

```

pkg_setup() {

        if use kernel_linux ; then

                if kernel_is lt 2 6 9; then

                        die "Your kernel is too old."

                fi

                CONFIG_CHECK="~FUSE_FS"

                FUSE_FS_WARNING="You need to have FUSE module built to use user-mode utils"

                linux-info_pkg_setup

        fi

}

```

This is present in both revisions of 2.6.31 gentoo-sources that I've seen

```

laptop02 src # grep FUSE linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3/.config

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

laptop02 src # grep FUSE linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/.config

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

```

and sure enough under menuconfig

```

Symbol: FUSE_FS [=n]

  │ Prompt: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support

  │   Defined at fs/fuse/Kconfig:1

  │   Location:

  │     -> File systems

```

now with regards to potential problems...have you recently unmerged device-mapper?

----------

## stoil

thanks. I added FUSE in kernel, but now there is another problem while trying to mount truecrypt drive:

[   94.044339] device-mapper: table: 254:0: crypt: Error allocating crypto tfm

[   94.044343] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

searched a bit and saw https://bugs.gentoo.org/157037 . I do have CBC in kernel, so it must be something else.

----------

## stoil

still having this issue.

http://pastebin.com/m1e44b1c0 is part of kernel config. Do you have an idea what could be wrong?

now with 2.6.32-gentoo-r1

----------

## toralf

What about compiling all ciphers as modules to the kernel ? Reboot and mount that drive - use lsmod before and after it to check which modules was loaded ?

----------

## stoil

thanks  :Smile:  it worked!

needed modules are:

xts                     2439  1

gf128mul                8319  1 xts

----------

